# What To Try Next



## Robert Howes (19/6/14)

This topic/question has probably been discussed hundreds of times but I want to try some new flavours so here goes and without spamming names and brands I do have to use them so the experts in here can see what I enjoy and why and vice versa 
My go to flavour is Vapour Mountain’s Menthol Ice 18mg it seems thicker than most other juices and has all the components in flavour I enjoy, a nice warm draw and a good throat hit without feeling like your throat just got hit with sandpaper.
I have been trying other flavours. Various brands in banana (VK), pineapple (VM) choc mint (VM) smooth tobacco (VK) menthol (VP) twisp flavours and liqua flavours. Although the pineapple and choc mint have that smooth hit the flavour just doesn’t do it for me and both taste a lot better with a % of menthol ice added. The banana (VK) taste burnt no matter the voltage or wattage setting. The twisp are watery in appearance, taste, mg and hit ratings. The VK Menthol is nice but its to spearminty. There is a big gap between my goto juice and send place which so far is VK smooth tobacco (normally mixed with menthol ice). The twisp berry flavour tatse nice but everything else about it sucks.
In the beginning I had some English Tobacoo juice which I spilt all over myself and took a good 24 hours to get rid of the smell so anything that resembles it will remain in the bottle, I will probably get shot for it because many love it but VM4 is just like the English tobacco and I just can’t bear the smell.

With the above in mind the question is……what to try next? There are so many options out there and so many manufacturers I could literally spend a small fortune to find 2 or 3 that I could Vape a full 5ml and enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Ahhhh another Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice boy! It's a very hard to beat juice...

Have you tried adding some of the Vapour Mountain concentrates to the Menthol Ice? My all-time favourite is adding coconut to it but I’m about to start trying all the concentrates now.

I have come to the conclusion that I will only Vape Menthol Ice and adding different concentrates to the already perfect juice could be an exciting journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

hi @Robert Howes 

unfortunately this is the life of many vapers LOL- trying to find that perfect juice.

what is good for one might not be good to anyone else, taste is subjective.
as for what to try next, it seems you have explored the 'local' juices, maybe time to move on to some of the premium juices, like this from VM or maybe some of subohmvapor juices


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Bacon. Try it!



Disclaimer: I have no experience with it. Just throwing it out there as a completely different option 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Howes (19/6/14)

Rob, where do you find the concentrates?


----------



## yuganp (19/6/14)

Have you tried Matterhorn Menthol from Craft Vapour?

VM Menthol ice and Matterhorn Menthol are my favourite methol flavours. Tried other ones but did not like the taste.

Also try adding some of the above flavours to fruit/tobacco flavours. Gives a nice variety to it.


----------



## Robert Howes (19/6/14)

Thanks yuganp. Craft Vapour is now on the radar and are local. I wonder if you can collect.


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

I bought some CV Matterhorn Menthol at the vapemeet with the intention to change all my k@# e-liquid in something vapable. On its own its a very nice, yet POTENT menthol.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

Robert Howes said:


> Rob, where do you find the concentrates?


 
Just email @Oupa with your order. The list of concentrates are here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/


----------



## Snape of Vape (19/6/14)

@Robert Howes I've had the same issue, I still have many bottles stacked somewhere with concetrates and different flavours and things in them. 

I've ended up now getting a Zamplebox. It's a subscription service that you can get for a month only if you feel like it, or have it sent every month. I've been really happy with it so far and I've been able to try different flavours from what I would have thought of getting this side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/7/14)

Are u still buying the Zamplebox? Is it worth it? I am thinking of getting one


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/7/14)

@6ghost9 as mention in the Zamplebox topic, I'm still buying it yes. Worth every cent in my opinion as I used to buy different juices and diy mixes all the time to try different flavors. 

Great combinations in the box and international juices that you most likely won't be able to get locally.


----------



## 6ghost9 (7/7/14)

You have already sold me on the Zamplebox trust me! I just gotta wait till payday then its signup for me! But at the moment I am trying out Vape kings Menthol, Cherry Menthol and Vape Elixir Awesomesauce. And let me tell you guys I am not at all dissapointed! But next I want to get a few things from Charlies Vape shop. Namely some High Voltage, Space Jam and Uncle Junks eliquid. These have been so appealing to me but I never had money for it. But I got a job and this month is my first real paycheck so let the vape rain!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> You have already sold me on the Zamplebox trust me! I just gotta wait till payday then its signup for me! But at the moment I am trying out Vape kings Menthol, Cherry Menthol and Vape Elixir Awesomesauce. And let me tell you guys I am not at all dissapointed! But next I want to get a few things from Charlies Vape shop. Namely some High Voltage, Space Jam and Uncle Junks eliquid. These have been so appealing to me but I never had money for it. But I got a job and this month is my first real paycheck so let the vape rain!!!


Is uncle junk already available? If so... then I am surprised that there is no mentioning anywhere on this forum. I read quite a few good comments in other forums about that brand.


----------

